# What Grinder ?



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone know the make of this grinder ?


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Mahlkoenig K30 Vario?


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Mahlkonig is the make!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

There is two up for sale in the for sale section


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

K30es its stepped version


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks' Guys, wicked looking grinders









Been using a coffee shop just off the Bristol city centre this week (small street espresso) they have I think three of these side by side.


----------

